
The Mathematical Cartoons of Larry Gonick - yannis
http://www.msri.org/ext/larryg/index.htm
======
bayareaguy
Larry is also the author of my son's favorite history book: The Cartoon
History of the Universe[1]

1-
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Cartoon_History_of_the_Univ...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Cartoon_History_of_the_Universe)

------
Mz
He also did The Cartoon Guide to Physics and probably a few others in the
series: [http://www.amazon.com/Cartoon-Guide-Physics-Larry-
Gonick/dp/...](http://www.amazon.com/Cartoon-Guide-Physics-Larry-
Gonick/dp/0062731009) These are very popular in some homeschooling circles.

